# Bergwerk Faunus LSD - Meinungen bitte zum Angebot



## joshuax (10. Mai 2004)

hallo, 
habe mir ein angebot machen lassen und wollte nun eigentlich nur eure meinung dazu hören. was würdet ihr noch ändern, ist der preis ok? bin übrigens kein schaltungsfetischist, was schaltungen angeht, die lx reicht völlig aus, meiner meinung nach. Wohne übrigens in der schweiz.

Rahmen     Bergwerk Faunus LSD  xl   black beige matt
Gabel Manitou Skareb Super (100mm & Lockout black)
Steuersatz      ritchey                               
Daempfer hinten    DT swiss SSD 210 L                     
Tretlager             LX                      
Kurbel                 LX                                 
Umwerfer            LX                            
Schaltwerk          LX                         
Kassette             LX                           
Kette                 XT                  
Schalthebel         LX               
Bremsen Magura louise               
Vorbau        Ritchey alle laengen moeglich       
Sattelstütze    Bergwerk                       
Lenker        Bregwerk low riser              
Sattel        Selle italia/                    
Laufraeder Dt Swiss Onix disc                            
Pneu und Schläuche Conti Explorer                    
Netto       Fr. 5500.00 ca. 3550 

VIELEN DANK


----------



## der alte ron (10. Mai 2004)

Ich finde es zu teuer , kenne die preispolitik bei euch eidgenossen aber nicht ! Zu diesem preis würde ich mir wenigstens eine fox forx und einen hochwertigeren laufradsatz wünschen . Hier in deutschland würde ich mich auf dieses angebot nicht einlassen . Noch dazu das die mit bergwerk gelabelten teile höstens auf ritchey pro niveau sind . Und mit der fox in verbindung mit der luise tust du dir selbst einen gefallen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagosirio (10. Mai 2004)

Tja, die schweizer Preise... ))
ich hab auch mal die Preise von Velo Stern angesehen und musste feststellen dass die nicht grade günstig sind.
Für das Geld bekomme ich în Deutschland ein LSD mit Luxusschaltung Rohloff Speedhub. (Aufpreis ca. 600-800 Euro)

Rahmen Faunus LSD M 2004 
Dämpfer DT Swiss SSD210 L 
Federgabel Duke SL U-Turn 2004 
Steuersatz Acros AH-06 
Vorbau Ritchey Pro 120mm 
Lenker Ritchey Flatbar Pro 
Stütze Ritchey Pro 
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 
Laufradsatz DT240/DT-XR4.1C + Rohloff/DT-XR 4.1C 
Kurbelbarnitur 2004 XT, FC-M760 139,00 
Bremsen Avid 7.0

3.417,00 

Lass die Speedhub weg und ersetze die V-Brake durch eine Disk und du kommst auf weit weniger als 2800 Euro.
Wenn Du dann noch aus der EU exportierst und die deutsche MwSt von 16% abziehst und nur 7.5 % CH MwSt dazurechnest ....


----------



## XC_Freund (10. Mai 2004)

joshuax spricht von schweizer Franken und lagosirio von Euronen?


----------



## lagosirio (10. Mai 2004)

Zum besseren Verständnis für XC_Freund: 
   Joshaux spricht von 3550 Euronen.


----------



## XC_Freund (10. Mai 2004)

Jetzt hab ich's auch geschnallt! Danke!
Mit der Rohloff ist der Preis wohl OK.


----------



## Lumix (10. Mai 2004)

joshuax schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> habe mir ein angebot machen lassen und wollte nun eigentlich nur eure meinung dazu hören. was würdet ihr noch ändern, ist der preis ok? bin übrigens kein schaltungsfetischist, was schaltungen angeht, die lx reicht völlig aus, meiner meinung nach. Wohne übrigens in der schweiz.
> 
> Rahmen     Bergwerk Faunus LSD  xl   black beige matt
> ...




Servus,

ich kenne die Gabel nicht so gut, aber 100mm würde ich mir überlegen.

Ich habe meine FOX RL momentan noch auf 100mm stehen, werde sie aber  wohl auf 80mm absenken. Diese 20mm machen echt viel aus. 







als Steuersatz würde dich den Arcos empfehlen.

siehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92792&highlight=steuersatz

Peter


----------



## baikhai (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

guckst du mal hier

http://www.s-tec-bikes.de/ 

Grüße


----------



## lagosirio (10. Mai 2004)

nubuk ist noch günstiger!

bezüglich gabel würde ich auch über die black super 80 spv nachdenken


----------



## chris84 (10. Mai 2004)

was hälst du von Schaltwerk und Trigger Sram X.7 (oder die bessere X.9)? sicherlich ne überlegung wert, sieht besser aus und ist von der Funktion genau so gut wie shimano. LX wär mir für das Bike ein bisschen wenig was das schaltwerk angeht, zumal es XT für kaum aufpreis gibt (Schaltwerk kostet bei uns genau 40)
Bei Innenlager und Kurbel würd ich enn Blick auf die neue XT werfen. Bei dem Preis muss das drin sein. 
Für fast 7000 Deutsche Mark würd ich mich auf ne LX-Ausstattung nicht einlassen...
Als Laufradsatz würde ich den neuen von DTSwiss mit Hügi 240 und der Hauseigenen DTSwiss Felge empfehlen, superleicht und superstabil. 
Zusammen mit der Ausstattung wäre der Preis dann gerechtfertigt. 
Über einen Kauf in Deutschland solltest du echt mal nachdenken, da könntest du wohl einiges sparen....

MFG
chris


----------



## joshuax (11. Mai 2004)

so, jetzt habt ihr es wirklich geschafft, bin jetzt dann doch sehr verunsichert.
ich bin mir ja bewusst, dass hier alles teuerer ist als in germany, aber was ihr so schreibt, es es ja viel zu teuer. ich kann mir ja das bike theoretisch in germany kaufen und mit rüber nehmen, aber ich hätte halt den vorteil des händlers am ort genossen, aber net zu dem preis...
ist mir schon bewusst, dass 3500 euro für die ausstattung sehr viel geld ist, aber dass man in deutschland dann eine so viel bessere ausstattung für den preis bekommt, dachte ich nicht. 
was kostet denn ein faunus lsd mit der xt variante in deutschland?
hab gerade echt keine ahnung mehr, was ich mache soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (11. Mai 2004)

joshuax schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt habt ihr es wirklich geschafft, bin jetzt dann doch sehr verunsichert.
> ich bin mir ja bewusst, dass hier alles teuerer ist als in germany, aber was ihr so schreibt, es es ja viel zu teuer. ich kann mir ja das bike theoretisch in germany kaufen und mit rüber nehmen, aber ich hätte halt den vorteil des händlers am ort genossen, aber net zu dem preis...
> ist mir schon bewusst, dass 3500 euro für die ausstattung sehr viel geld ist, aber dass man in deutschland dann eine so viel bessere ausstattung für den preis bekommt, dachte ich nicht.
> was kostet denn ein faunus lsd mit der xt variante in deutschland?
> hab gerade echt keine ahnung mehr, was ich mache soll





Servus,

ich habe Dir mal von S-Tec den Preis als Grafik hier angehängt!!!

Pit


----------



## Nomercy (11. Mai 2004)

@joshuax

Teuer hin, teuer her. Joshuax, wenn Du nach dem Kauf das Bike nicht selber warten und pflegen möchtest, dann würde ich nicht "importieren" sondern in Deiner Nähe einkaufen. Was nützt Dir hinterher ein guter Preis, wenn das Bike nicht richtig läuft. Deine Komponenten sind doch ganz o.k., die Ratten Ralph von Schwalbe aber nicht zu dick kaufen, meine Empfehlung: max. 2,25er! Die sind in der Tat eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit super Handling. Evtl. auch lieber eine Manitou Black, ist etwas stabiler. Wobei Du auch mit der Skareb gut durch die Alpen kommen wirst. 

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## der alte ron (11. Mai 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> @joshuax
> 
> Teuer hin, teuer her. Joshuax, wenn Du nach dem Kauf das Bike nicht selber warten und pflegen möchtest, dann würde ich nicht "importieren" sondern in Deiner Nähe einkaufen. Was nützt Dir hinterher ein guter Preis, wenn das Bike nicht richtig läuft.
> Gruß
> Nomercy


Mein gott , es sind über 700 euro , wie gut muß den ein vor ort service sein , um so einen aufpreis zu rechtfertigen !!?? Dafür kann er sich bei s-tec ein marathon-bike unter 11kg aufbauen ! Joshua , nur mal so als warnung , erwarte nicht das dein bike vor mitte juli da ist wenn du es jetzt bestellst !
nikolay


----------



## pedale3 (11. Mai 2004)

Gruertzi,
habe ein LSD von s-tec, natürlich wegen dem Preishammer: ca 600 günstiger. Das hat sich bisher rentiert (Wenige Nachbesserungen)

zu s-tec: Preis ist Super, Flexible bei der Komponenetenwahl, Technischer Aufbau aber nur ca. Note 3, nach dem Kauf wenig Interesse/Support.
- Bremsaufname nicht gefräst, daher schleifende Scheiben (V & H).
- Kurbel Rechts waren nach 2 Monaten locker.
- Steuersatz (CaneCreek) hielt ca. 13 Monate -> evtl. Acros ah-06 nehmen.

Zum LSD: (Super Zufrieden übrigens)
- Ne gute straffe 80'er Gabel reicht völlig, wenn die Kohle reicht: FOX.
- Der Hinterbau arbeit unauffällig, nur auf der Straße etwas Wippen.
- ich bin 184 und Rahmengrösse L ist optimal, M wäre definitiv zu klein.
- LX halte ich für OK, also Haltbar! Kein Spezialwerkzeug für die Kurbeln.
- Ist KEIN Bike für schweres Gelände, dafür super Vortrieb.
- Kleine Bonbons: 2 Flaschenhalter, Grosse Pumpe am Rahmen.

Neben dem LSD ist das neue "Pfadfinder" bestimmt ne Überlegung wert, vonwegen mehr spass bergab und so.

Hoffe das hilft etwas...
Glückauf!


----------



## Nomercy (11. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mein gott , es sind über 700 euro , wie gut muß den ein vor ort service sein , um so einen aufpreis zu rechtfertigen !!?? Dafür kann er sich bei s-tec ein marathon-bike unter 11kg aufbauen ! Joshua , nur mal so als warnung , erwarte nicht das dein bike vor mitte juli da ist wenn du es jetzt bestellst !
> nikolay







 Hallo Ron, nur die Ruhe. Ich habe keinerlei Empfehlung zum Verbrennen von 700 gegeben. Allerdings eben auch keine dafür, 2800 in den Sand zu setzen.
   Persönlich habe ich über lange Zeit und mit einem "gewissen" Aufwand eine kleine Werkstatt eingerichtet. Alleine ein Satz brauchbarer Drehmomentschlüssel lassen den vermeintlichen Aufpreis schon in einem anderen Licht erscheinen.
 Aber ich kenne auch nicht wenige Biker die nur fahren wollen (oder können) und sonst nix. Die brauchen Service! Und ein Bergwerk braucht guten Service. Ein überdrehtes Flaschenhaltergewinde in einem Faunus-Rahmen für knapp 1400 - das tut dann doch schon richtig weh, oder?
 Irgendwie scheinen sich die (in der Tat sehr hohen) Preise in der Schweiz ja zu rechnen, sonst würde sicher jeder dort auf ausländische Händler zurückgreifen.
 Wie dem auch sei, Joshuax wird sich schon eine eigene Meinung bilden und sich zu helfen wissen. Evtl. lohnt es sich mit dem/einem Händler zu sprechen und ihn auf die Situation aufmerksam zu machen, daß man ggf. nicht vor Ort kaufen würde, da habe ich schon die erstaunlichsten "Preisnachlässe" erlebt (leider nicht bei Bergwerk-Bikes). Aber, wie der alte Ron schon sagt, das Problem der Lieferzeiten ist bei all dem hier Besprochenen auch nicht gelöst, egal ob vor Ort oder aus dem Ausland.
   Gruß
   Nomercy


----------



## der alte ron (11. Mai 2004)

...bin ja ganz ruhig !  Joschua , wenn du nicht dringend ein bike brauchst , lass dir zeit mit der sache , viele händler sind gesprächsbereiter wenn du im winter hingehst . OK , lassen wir die lx , lx sein ( die x-9 wäre wirklich eine alternative!!! , mit trigger) aber auch in der schweitz sollten bessere laufräder und ein stefere gabel drin sein - vorzugsweise wirklich 80mm . Ich mag die scareb echt gerne fahren , aber die fox float ist viel steifer und fällt in der performance kein bishen ab . Vieleicht , bist du auch nur auf einen sehr störrischen händler geraten , ruhig mal woanders probieren .Auf alle fälle hoffe ich das sich alles zu deinem vorteil entwikelt .
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagosirio (11. Mai 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheinen sich die (in der Tat sehr hohen) Preise in der Schweiz ja zu rechnen, sonst würde sicher jeder dort auf ausländische Händler zurückgreifen.




Nunja... 

Also ich beobachte die Schweizer nun schon seit 9 Jahren direkt vor Ort (Deutscher in Zürich) und kann dazu nur sagen: Schweizer achten extrem wenig auf Preise. Was teuer ist muss gut sein. Und überhaupt, der Händler muss ja auch leben. (!) Viele habe so in etwa die Einstellung: Wenn etwas nichts kostet kann es auch nichts wert sein.
Nebenbei zahlt man so wenig Steuern, dass das Geld dann eben etwas lockerer sitzt.

Letztendlich ist der Preisdruck deshalb auf den Einzelhandel (auch durch monopolistische Strukturen) deutlich schwächer als in Deutschland und das macht sich dann eben auch bei einem teuren Bergwerk-Bike bemerkbar. 

Übrigens scheinen Bergwerk-Bikes (typisch Schweiz) nur über EINE Kanal erhältlich zu sein und der hat dann eben das Vergnügen die Preise für alle Schweizer zu machen. Konkurrenz is nich.

Ein Grossteil der Schweizer ist sich der Situation nicht wirklich voll bewusst und fällt aus allen Wolken wenn ihnen klar wird wie teuer manches ist.
Allgemein sagt die Statistik dass der Einzelhandel in der Schweiz je nach Produktbereich ca. 20-30% teurer ist als Deutschland.


----------



## Brägel (11. Mai 2004)

lagosirio schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja...
> 
> Also ich beobachte die Schweizer nun schon seit 9 Jahren direkt vor Ort (Deutscher in Zürich) und kann dazu nur sagen: Schweizer achten extrem wenig auf Preise. Was teuer ist muss gut sein. Und überhaupt, der Händler muss ja auch leben. (!) Viele habe so in etwa die Einstellung: Wenn etwas nichts kostet kann es auch nichts wert sein.
> Nebenbei zahlt man so wenig Steuern, dass das Geld dann eben etwas lockerer sitzt.
> ...



o.k. ich geh in die Schweiz und mach Konkurrenz 
 die Steuern hier gehen mir sowieso auf die Nerven


----------



## Pratval (13. Mai 2004)

zum thema schweizer preispolitik:

dass konkurrenz den markt belebt und die preise tief hält ist unbestritten. daher wäre ein paralleler bergwerk vertrieb in der ch sehr wünschenswert. zu bedenken ist jedoch auch dass das lohnniveau auch gegen 20-30% höher liegt und somit das verhältnis wieder stimmt!

tiefe eu-preise und hohe ch-löhne zu wünschen geht eben nicht auf.

P.s.: mein faunus habe ich auch importiert weil a) der preis halt viel tiefer liegt und b) ich noch keinen velomech getroffen habe, der sein geld wert war.

happy trails, T


----------



## lagosirio (13. Mai 2004)

Pratval schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch dass das lohnniveau auch gegen 20-30% höher liegt und somit das verhältnis wieder stimmt!
> 
> tiefe eu-preise und hohe ch-löhne zu wünschen geht eben nicht auf.



Dies ist zwar kein Politik-Forum, aber trotzdem:

Man braucht nur mal kurz "lohnstückkosten schweiz" googeln und diese Aussage ist schnell richtiggestellt. Die PERSONALKOSTEN sind in der Schweiz keineswegs höher - es kommt aber mehr davon beim Arbeitnehmer als NETTOLOHN an - wegen den niedrigen Steuern.
Ausserdem haben die Schweizer Händler den Vorteil der niedrigeren Mehrwertsteuer.

Tiefe eu-Preise und hohe ch-NETTOlöhne wünschen geht also durchaus - mit gutem Gewissen! Man sieht das z.B. in der Elektronikbranche wo das super funktioniert.
Allerdings soll das nicht heissen, dass man als echter Patriot nicht die heimische Wirtschaft unterstützen darf. Ich bin allerdings keine soziale Einrichtung und wenn ich was zu VERSCHENKEN habe dann sicher nicht an private Betriebe sondern vielleicht eher an irgendwelche Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen.


----------



## Lumix (13. Mai 2004)

Die hohen Preise gibt es wohl auch Italien. Neulich bin ich auf La Palma mit einem Italiener gefahren.
Wir habe über Preis von Komplettbikes und Teile gesprochen. 

Fazit ist wohl, dass auch dort die Teile bis zu 25% mehr kosten wie in Deutschland.

Peter


----------



## (Nordlicht) (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hab mir letzes Jahr im September ein Bergwerk Faunus LSD (Ice Blue)  mit Fox Talas, Ritchey Pro, Mavix Cossmax XL, DT SWISS SSD 210L, Magura Marta und Acros AH06 für 3500 bei s-tec gekauft. Beim Händler um'e Ecke sind wohl 500  mehr fällig.
Wenn ma ein wenig Ahnung vom Schrauben hat, kann man eigentlich keinen Fehler machen.

Servus


----------

